# HUZHOU | Talent Building | 230m | 755ft | 170m | 558ft | U/C



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

人才大厦(凤栖大厦) 230m|170m|地下室施工 - 湖州 - 高楼迷摩天族


人才大厦(凤栖大厦) 230m|170m|地下室施工 ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc





by 苕溪街


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Posted on Gaoloumi by 苕溪街


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-07-18 by 苕溪街


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-11-18 by 苕溪街


----------

